# The Well



## formula1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Another Song by Casting Crowns. Sorry, guys for being in a song posting, worshipping kind of mood again.  Anyway, those who will enjoy the powerful words in this song.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh hallelujah!!!!!!!!!

Post all the songs you want to, I love them. He leads us, ya know.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 6, 2011)

Brother, I'm just disappointed I can't play (youtube) songs at work!

I look forward to "Mp3"-ing this one on your recommendation


----------



## formula1 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re:*

Walt, until you can listen, hear are the words!  God Bless!

The Well

Leave it all behind!
Leave it all behind!
Leave it all behind!
Leave it all behind!

I have what you need but you keep on searching
I've done all the work but you keep on working
When you're running on empty and can't find the remedy
Just come to the Well!

You spend you whole life chasing what's missing
but that empty inside just ain't gonna listen
When nothing can satisfy and world leaves you high and dry
Just come to the Well!

And all who thirst will thirst no more
And all who search will find what their souls long for.
The world will try but it can never fill
So leave it all behind and come to the Well!

So bring me your heart no matter how broken
Just come as you are when your last prayer is spoken
Just rest in my arms awhile, you'll feel the change my child,
When you come to the Well!

And all who thirst will thirst no more
And all who search will find what their souls long for.
The world will try but it can never fill
So leave it all behind and come to the Well!

The world will try but it can never fill
So leave it all behind...

And now that you're full of love beyond measure
Your joy's gonna flow like a stream in the desert
Soon all the world will see Living Water is found in me
Cause you've come to the Well!

And all who thirst will thirst no more
And all who search will find what their souls long for.
The world will try but it can never fill
So leave it all behind and come to the Well!

Leave all behind and come to the Well!


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe we should have a thread for daily inspirational songs like the bible verse of the day.

And maybe even give a little explanation of why that particular song inspired us at that time.  Every outlet is a chance for witness in my opinion.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 6, 2011)

Great lyrics... thanks Eddie. 
It reminds me of some quotes along the lines of: "you can't work for what has already been given to you by Christ" and "self-effort leads to frustration, but surrender leads to lasting peace".
"Streams in the desert" was an incredible devotional that the words reminded me of also.

I still look forward to hear it when I get home tonight.


----------

